# Lumber rack, quick and cheap.



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2014)

Since I had to move and I am setting up my shop again this was a good time to show how I made my lumber rack. It is very simple, adjustable, strong, and will hold a ton of lumber. I just used some pressure treated 4x4's But you could use any 4x4, even salvaged from pallets if you can find long ones.

So this is what I started with, first thing was to remove the cieling tiles so I could find the floor joist to screw the uprights to. I need to remove this whole ceiling anyway to upgrade the wiring, install lights, and redo the plumbing in the house.




This is the basic components of the rack, a few 4x4's with holes drilled at about 10 to 12 degrees and one 2x4 to attach the 4x4's to on the floor.




Here's the uprights attached to the floor joist. I could have spaced them evenly but I decided to try and keep the windows clear for some daylight. I put everything in with 3 1/2" screws in case I ever need to move anything.




For the adjustable shelf pins I just used 3/4" galvanized pipe and cut it with a pipe cutter for nice clean ends. The galvanized pipe won't stain the wood either.




Here you can kinda see the 10 degree angle that the pegs are set at. I don't drill the holes all the way through, about 3" deep is good. I drilled them on the drill press with the table tilted to the 10 degree angle.




All the pegs in. A couple of the 4x4's where really twisted but as long as the holes are drilled at the same height it really doesn't matter.




And here we go starting to fill the rack. I covered the windows temporarily, I plan to pull the wood down to a lower level if I have room.



This is a simple rack that can be configured to fit just about anywhere, its cheap to build and will hold a ton of weight and a lot of lumber. I hope this will give some of you some ideas for storage solutions.
Greg

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice rack Greg! Oh, you know what I mean.

Seriously I like that well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

Greg since you're dead-stacking anyway maybe a dedicated full-length board for each set of pegs would give you more flexibility?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Greg since you're dead-stacking anyway maybe a dedicated full-length board for each set of pegs would give you more flexibility?


That's a great Idea for a couple of shelves for shorts.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a great way to do that for sure. Good idea and you probably can't beat the price on that setup.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2014)

Great idea for us wood hoarders! Think you will miss the light from the windows if you cover them. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Great idea for us wood hoarders! Think you will miss the light from the windows if you cover them. Chuck


Probably not, I plan to put a bunch of 4 bulb t5 flourescents in. I'm going to start with 6 fixtures. They throw a ton of light!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your wood storage with us Greg. That seems like a good system.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

